# HDS Live question



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

question of the day ... is Lowrance HDS Live an upgrade from Gen 3 touch?

Thanks


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes it is an upgrade. Went from the HDS Gen 3 to the HDS Carbon to the HDS Live. Carbon and Live are still supported with updates and the newest transducers. The Live has a better screen on it and can utilize Live Sight and Active Target live imaging transducers as well as the Active Imaging 3 in 1 transducer which produces better images than the Totalscan and LSS transducers (the 3d structure scan seems pretty comparable to the AI 3in1 though). It also has a better processor.

Now, is it worth the upgrade? Not sure on that, only you can decide if the newer tech is worth it. But if you are thinking you may want to use live imaging in the future, to me it would be either a Live or a Garmin.


----------

